# Clean water at the Marlin Rig



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">It?s been a while since I have posted a report but due to poor water conditions/ fuel prices, I feel compelled to write one. Thanks to all who have posted current water conditions. I?m sure this forum has saved me hundreds of dollars on fuel. I am reporting that the water conditions have changed at the Marlin Rig.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I had two guys from <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">San Diego</st1lace></st1:City> fly in on Monday for a fishing trip and it had been 11 years since we all fish together. Due to the dirty water around the local oil rig, I thought of driving to <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Venice</st1:City></st1lace> for a charter. I called Eddie Burger and Ed Freaky, and they both were booked up until Thursday. That was Plan A so on to Plan B. I looked on Hilton?s site, it showed Thunderhorse in very favorable water so I strapped on the fuel bladder and we left Tuesday morning with low hopes.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We spent the first hour catching bait around the pass and then it took us 3 hrs to make the first stop at the Marlin Rig. I planned on stopping at the Marin, Horn, and Nakika to get to clean water. When we arrived at the Marlin Rig, the water was still green but a clean green if that makes sense. As we were preparing a spread, I see a huge yft 5 feet out of the water.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







Ten minutes later we see almost 50 yft out of the water at the same time, all over the place. I have seen yfts jumping but I have never seen 30 flying fish flying together in formation. We caught two yfts and a nice bull for the next 2 hrs.







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">








<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The tunas had so much to eat that it was really hard to get a bite. There were bait ball, flying fish, and rainbow runners everywhere. As soon as the sun when down, everything shut down. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">







<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We then ran to the steps and drifted for swords. We got two bites that night with a shark cutting through the 300 lbs leader and the hook pulling off a sword. Maybe next time. The water was dirty and it?s nice to know that it does not affect the swordfish bite.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We got up 5:00 am and ran to the Marlin rig again. Sure enough the tunas were still there going nuts. Nothing that worked the day before were working that morning. We decided to down size to 40lbs test line on some 30A reels. As soon as we put the hardtails in the water, we were hooked up. After two yfts in the boat, we hooked up on a fish that shocked all of us. The fish would not stop on its first run and we were left with only half of the spectra backing. The fight lasted 3hrs 20 minutes with Joe and I had it for 3hrs before gaffing it. Hardest fighting fish I have ever witnessed. We put 15lbs of drag on 40 lbs test line and it took that long to bring up. The line was soon twisted that the line look like it would snap any minute. I can?t express the stress level of losing a fish like this one. I don?t think we even celebrated once we boated the fish due to stress. No one said a word until we got back. We ran as fast a we could home to get ice. What a trip.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I hope you Enjoyed the pictures. All pictures were taken by Mike Kim from <st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">San Diego</st1lace></st1:City>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">If you can, go to the Marlin Rig right now. To all bill fishermen, I saw a 600+ lbs blue marlin working rainbow runner all over the place. We caught small rainbow runners on small ballyhoos. If you look at the Hilton site, you can see a clean blue finger coming in near the Marlin and Ram Powell rig. Good luck!!<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o>







</o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jeff Choe Macala (MAtthew, CAlvin, LAuren)


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice catch!!!!:bowdown Thanks for the report and tuna! IOU big time


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

AWESOME! What did the big one weight?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a great report. Thank you, and congratulations!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

very informative report. look at that pig yellowfin-that's what i'm talking about.


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Great Report!...Thanks for the information.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great trip. Many thanks for the post. We are going out this weekend on the Annie Girl, now I have hope and will let y'all know.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice freakin' tuna!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Man... what a kick ass trip! Were you slow trolling hardtails, chunking, throwing poppers, or did you have a trolling spread out?



Also, how big was that last YFT?



Great job!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and awsome fish.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and congrats on the big yellowfin. That fish looks like he is 160-180. Real nice fish. Congrats!!!!


----------



## $EA $ICKNE$$ (Oct 8, 2007)

Great trip Jeff. Congrats on some awesome fish.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! Great trip guys that is a stud YFT!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Report! Awsome Catch!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Great catch,150# class YF...thanksf or the post


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

great report ! thanks for the pics:bowdown


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

wow...what a stud YFT!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i was gonna say 170#

great report and good job


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *seanclearly (7/18/2008)*Great report and congrats on the big yellowfin. That fish looks like he is 160-180. Real nice fish. Congrats!!!!




Agreed. Big ass tuna on a 30. Nice work!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats one fine catch there. Thanks for the report. The pictures were great, so thats what blue water looks like. Gene:bowdown


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff you are the MAN! I cant wait to get out with you again. Your GB or mine!

Jody


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Big YF, mate and nice pics. Sweet.



I've been stuck inland so long that water looks blue to me. I'm just wishing..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow! Wow! Wow! My had goes off you guys for making it happen! Awesome!

MSconender


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW!!!! Congrats on a great trip and thanks for the post, hopfully this is a sign of good blue water and many more posts like it.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

That was a great trip and report...BEFORE the 30 class whipping you put ont that monster. Congratulations and THANKS for the report.:usaflag


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Awsome report and congrats on the hog YF! What a treat for your long time friends. I was susposed to go yesteday to the Marlin but theboat was alittle crowded so I decide to go snapper fishing instead. My friend thatwent caught 6 YFT 60-75 lbs. Caught one of them on a jig! The rest on lite leaders and small hoos pulling way back. He said the same thing; YFlighting upthe rigs right now. Hopefully it will hold on until later this week when I can set up a trip.


----------



## tunafishsanwich (Jun 28, 2008)

Kinda late in the game to reply, but I just wanted to thank Jeff and the other guys on the crew, Joe and Mike, for an epic trip that will not be forgotten. To say that we had a great time would be the understatement of the century. Like I said, it was EPIC! Can't wait to do it again. I'm really liking fishing the Gulf.



-Tim (One of the San Diego guys, in orange)


----------



## BloodyDeckHandz (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to introduce myself and say "HI" as i am new to the PFF. Also, many thanks to Jeff (Macala) for hosting an awesome trip last month. i've been itchin like madto go again ever since and now that my hand's almostback to normal :doh i'm ready to get the deck all bloody and beautiful again! :banghead :hoppingmad :banghead :hoppingmad


----------

